# L1.11 sucks



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Have to reboot this turkey too often. Sometimes, it reboots itself. Most of the time the problem is with PIP not being able to play both channels at the same time.

Reboot fixes it.
.


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

I agree. See my bug posts.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

I had one reboot just after download. 
Been fine since then. 

I disagree.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

We have had 3 reboots since L1.11 came down.

I really do not understand how Dish's PVR software varies from machine to machine to machine.???


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I haven't had any reboots either. The one new problem I've noticed is sometimes after watching a recording when you go back to live TV the screen is blank but the audio is there. If you change channels it brings the picture back.

Dennis


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Any change in modes which are supposed to deliver picture and sound should be self establishing and not require a reboot or recycle. L1.11 sucks!!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

So far I have been lucky, no reboots on 1.11 at night. I don't know if it does it when I am at work!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

From what I understand L1.11 was a maintance release (I don't know what it fixed all's is I am told is it is a maintance release)

I do know L1.12 is coming soon which has all kinds of stuff in it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK. What is considered a "maintenance" release? A software download that merely adds new bugs without adding new features?

In fairness, my machine has not had a problem since the update. Except for failing to record the second hour of the Alias Cliffhanger...... Grrrrrr


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *
> I really do not understand how Dish's PVR software varies from machine to machine to machine.??? *


Good question. Figure out that one and I am sure you could consult for a high fee with E*.

They could be from different runs of production. Could be variance in critical parts. Perhaps they don't have their error routines robust enough to deal with variations introduced by changing signal strength from the dishes, different switches and/or fluctuating power.

But who really knows. Mine works very well and I have had little trouble with it. I believe that the majority of 721 owners have similar experiences. I feel for those who have had difficulties with their units. Also, it seems that E*'s customer service has not done a good job in handling the problems. But I don't know this first hand.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

interesting...

...not only has my 721 not had ANY trouble since the 1.11 download, the sporadic "loss of signal" on input 1 has not appeared since either.
I was starting to get this error at least once every couple of days.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I have had no problems (yet ??) since 1.11


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Bob _
> *They could be from different runs of production. Could be variance in critical parts. Perhaps they don't have their error routines robust enough to deal with variations introduced by changing signal strength from the dishes, different switches and/or fluctuating power.*


I can bet you a hundred bucks that in 99% of the cases this has absolutely nothing to do with the hardware. Just that some combinations of actions 'cause memory corruption, race conditions and other sorts of failures that manifest themselves either immediately or sometime down the road into reboots, timer misfires, etc. Not everyone uses their receivers in exactly the same way, hence, some people are more likely to stumble upon these bugs than others.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm just disappointed that for those of us with 119 only setups that we have to reboot to get a guide. In fact its worse now. If i don't do a reboot i get "no information available" for the current show instead of the upcoming shows like before.

Greylar


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Hmmm I haven't had any probs with 1.11 either.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

A possible new problem here - sometimes it has been recording a show and no red dot appears in the guide - but we did setup the timer. Very glad the audio lag on 30 second skip is gone.

As for 119 only setups, as a developer if you only installed half my product, I would have a hard time saying it was a bug when you didnt get all the features.

Oh, and Alias only recorded first half of 2 hour season finale here as well.

I'd like to request that timers, instead of showing up with red dots, actually cause the bar to change colors AND if just part of a timeslot is set to record and the dern thing is only going to record part of the slot - the part of the slot which will be recorded should be filled left to right (if only first part) or right to left (if latter part) with that color which indicates a recording is set. Then at least we might notice and fix it.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, they actually made the 119 only thing worse not better. I can't help but notice that any comments us 119 only folks make are ignored. Not even a short note from Scott saying we are out of luck, just silence.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> I'd like to request that timers, instead of showing up with red dots, actually cause the bar to change colors


Great idea!


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

*jcrash,*

1. I don't think that using 119 is only half of the product.

2. It was advertised that you could get a guide on 119. 

3. Some people can't get 110.

4. Most improtant *IT WAS WORKING* two releases ago.

Greylar


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marshalk _
> *Yeah, they actually made the 119 only thing worse not better. I can't help but notice that any comments us 119 only folks make are ignored. Not even a short note from Scott saying we are out of luck, just silence. *


From what I know you might be out of luck. I do not believe there are plans to move the expanded guide to 119.

Wish I had something better to tell you.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greylar _
> 
> 4. Most improtant *IT WAS WORKING* two releases ago.


I do not believe this is true (I could be wrong) but I do not think the extended guide was ever on 119 only on 110.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey Scott,
With all respect i think you missed my point. I don't even care about the extended guide. But the 2day (or 3day guide whatever they call it ) doesn't download anymore. If i don't do a reboot every day I don't get the guide I just get no info available after the currently downloaded guide runs out.

Greylar


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *From what I understand L1.11 was a maintance release (I don't know what it fixed all's is I am told is it is a maintance release)
> 
> I do know L1.12 is coming soon which has all kinds of stuff in it.  *


Scott,
That is BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The way you hyped (1.10) 1.11....
"Be patient...it will be worth the wait."
All I can say is you are so full of sht that your eyes are turning brown. 
Are you afraid to speak up?
What...if you do; are you afraid that you might be kicked off the 'team' again???
Tell us the truth.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Jim kiss my butt. 

From what I understand they made some changes to their system and were required to send out a maintance release to handle these changes (from what I am told all receivers will be getting new software)

This software gets no new features but takes care of this issue (the issue may be security / pirarcy related for all I know)

The release that went out is NOT the software we are and have been testing.

Again I was told last week that the L1.12 (with Weather and Enhanced conflict screen) was going to be released VERY soon.

I can only pass on what I am told, they dont scedule releases on my schedule 

Again I will say this new software is VERY nice and I have been having no problems with it.

BTW my eyes are already brown :lol:


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Smooch, smooch, smooch...
Luv ya, man. 

FWIW > I haven't had any issues with 1.11


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

<sniff, sniff> Stop it you two, you're gonna make me cry.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Scott, as greylar points out, the epg was never working on 119, but the short version of the guide was working fine until L1.09. We (us 119 only folks) don't want much, we just want the short guide to show up without a re-boot.

as for the love fest between ewe and stxjim...kinda personal, I suggest you take it off line and get a room (insert favorite smiley here)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

marshalk and Greylar why are you complainig about 119 only DISH has given you the opportunity for a free upgrade. If you won't take it that is your fault not DISHES. They have made the guide available and the DISH 500 if you don't want to play ball don't complain.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I did not understand the 119 guide problem until someone pointed it out in another thread. 

I was thinking you were upset as you were not getting the full guide ie the 7 to 9 day guide.

Now I understand that every two days you need to reboot your 721 to fetch the guide data.

As I mentioned in the other thread I am not sure if the change in software is the problem, or if the change in the way the guide data is being sent from the 119 satellite.

I am trying to get an answer from Dish about this now that I know what I am talking about.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, but 110 might just be on the other side of that apartment building or the other side of that historical Oak Tree.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

John you may be really surprised, on the Dish itself the LNB is inches apart. 

I was told by my installer that I would never EVER be able to see DirecTV from my house He also said that I would have trouble getting my Dish signal.

Well on my one Dish (I swapped it our for a DirecTV plus Dish my Dish gets 91.5 (ExpressVu) 101 (DirecTV) 110 (Dish) and 119 (Dish)

110 may not be as hard to get as you may think.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

boba, I do not know where greylar is from but up here in Alaska the 110 bird is right on the horizon. 119 is enough above the horizon that I can get it with a 1 meter dish. I do not get 110 at all. If one uses a BUD (big ugly dish) of the 3 to 4 meter type and you have a perfectly clear line of sight to the horizon you can get just enough of a signal on 110 to make it work. So, there is a reason I am on 119 only. I would also point out that Dish has said this will work. In fact it does work, we just don't get the epg.

A small price to pay to not live "down there"


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey Scott,

lol I wondered why you were ignoring us.  Thanks for checking into it.



Greylar


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Not ignoring anyone just been sick. 

Remember I don't work for Dish, I work a regular 9 to 5 job and then also have a family to take care of.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Scott,

We appreciate the work you put in. I didn't mean to imply you should be working harder.

Greylar


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

It is a pity that those pesky jobs get in the way of what we really want to be doing. alas, so it goes


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

Well, I agree with you guys about this version. Since my 721 got upgraded, it has been very sluggish. At times, it pauses the recorded material (for a few seconds before it continues) which it is very annoying. The program guide is very slow. I was happy with the earlier version. I hope E* releases the new version soon because this version has too many flows...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Me too the stutter is anoying. Guide slow and my favorite. It reeboted and downloaded NEW software during a season finale

Of course we backup record everything but still....

This version has seemingly recorded some shows not programmed and missed a few timers.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

For me, the stuttering or "super slo-mo" during playback, even if for a second or more, is extremely annoying, and was present on mine before L1.11. As I expected, even though they put out L1.11 it seems to have fixed only one thing, yet introduced more new bugs then got fixed. Go figure!


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Could someone please list the new bugs introduced by L1.11?
I know about the lack of a screen saver. What other new bugs are there?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Bob _
> *Could someone please list the new bugs introduced by L1.11?
> I know about the lack of a screen saver. What other new bugs are there? *


Sometimes I get a black screen when I go back to regular TV after watching a recording. The audio is still there but it's like a black square covering the screen - I can see a sliver of picture on the left side. Changing channels fixes it.

Dennis


----------



## shadowman11 (Apr 11, 2003)

I have audio dropouts during playback of recorded material. I use the digital out signal to my Sony recevier. The dropouts only last for a second or two and are not at regular intervals.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *John you may be really surprised, on the Dish itself the LNB is inches apart.
> 
> I was told by my installer that I would never EVER be able to see DirecTV from my house He also said that I would have trouble getting my Dish signal.
> ...


That was just a statement of possible problems with getting 110w. I do not have these problems, since I can see the entire arc from 148w to approximately 25w with no obstructions.


----------

